# Kindle Registration?



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

If I remember correctly, when I purchased my original Kindle it was already listed on the Manage Your Kindle web page when I received it.

Even though I have received the e-mail that says it has been shipped and UPS shows it as OUT FOR DELIVERY, it still has not shown up on the Manage Your Kindle web page.

I realize I should be able to register it after I receive it and find out the serial #, but shouldn't it already be showing on the web page?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

After I received it, I just followed the instructions in the Getting Started Guide and it registered itself over Whispernet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So you are up and running? That's great, Bruce.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Good to know Bruce. I will be registering later this week.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good to know Bruce. I will be registering later this week.


Linda,

Yours may already be registered when you get it, but at least I found a method that worked for me.


----------



## Ferne2004 (Dec 28, 2009)

my daughter gave me a Kindle for Christmas but it was registered in her name. I need to register it in mine and use my CC on it rather than hers. I have also misplaced the users guide that came with it in case there was some registration number on that...How can I get this in my name now?


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Ferne2004 said:


> my daughter gave me a Kindle for Christmas but it was registered in her name. I need to register it in mine and use my CC on it rather than hers. I have also misplaced the users guide that came with it in case there was some registration number on that...How can I get this in my name now?


You'll have to log in to her account, go to My Account then Manage my Kindle. Deregister it then log out, log in to your account, go to Manage My Kindle and register your Kindle with the serial number that's on the back of the actual Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay for Ferne!  You found a really old thread and resurrected it! Kudos for searching!

You should be able to de-register the Kindle from the device. . . . .From the home page click Menu and go to Settings. . . .right at the top it shows who it's currently registered to and you have an option to de-register it.  You can then register it the same way to your account from the Kindle; I believe it will take you to the Amazon site via the Kindle browser, which tends to be slow.

You might find that it's easier to do it at Amazon.  Log into your account and go to the Kindle page. . . .I can't say exactly because I already have Kindles listed so I don't know where the link is but there should be something that says "register a Kindle". You'll need to find the serial number on the back of the Kindle.  

It's possible the Users Guide addresses this somewhere and, if so, might tell you more specifically where to go on Amazon.  Bruce, above said he found info in the Getting Started Guide which is (gasp!) on paper and should have come in the box.

Good luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

By the way, you can find the latest documentation here:

Quick Start Guide PDF: https://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_Quick_Start_Guide_v4.pdf
Kindle User's Guide: https://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle%20User%27s%20Guide%2C%204A%20Ed.%20-%20English.pdf

(If the links don't work for you, you can go to Amazon's Kindle page and scroll down to where it says "Documentation" under Technical Details.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It says this in the Quick Start Guide:

If your Kindle was a gift or is not preregistered, you will
need to register your device to make purchases on the Kindle
Store and take advantage of other Amazon services such as
e-mailing personal documents to your Kindle. To register your
Kindle, you will need an account with Amazon. If you do not
have an Amazon account then you can create one at:
www.amazon.com/sign-in. If you purchased this Kindle for
yourself, it is already registered and you may skip this section.
1 Press the Home button and then press the Menu button.
2 Navigate down to “Settings” by moving the 5-way
controller down, then press the 5-way controller.
3 Select “register” using the 5-way controller to show the
Register Your Kindle screen

4 Enter the e-mail address and password associated with
your Amazon account.
5 Move the 5-way controller down to highlight “submit,”
then press the 5-way controller to complete your
registration. Once completed, your registration
information will appear on your Kindle.
6 Press the Home button to exit this page.


----------



## Busterking (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It says this in the Quick Start Guide:
> 
> If your Kindle was a gift or is not preregistered, you will
> need to register your device to make purchases on the Kindle
> ...


I just received my Kindle 2. I went to my Amazon manage your kindle and entered the serial number. The serial number isn't showing anywhere on that webpage after I submitted it. Should I be able to see that number?

Thanks


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Busterking said:


> I just received my Kindle 2. I went to my Amazon manage your kindle and entered the serial number. The serial number isn't showing anywhere on that webpage after I submitted it. Should I be able to see that number?
> 
> Thanks


No, you should see the Kindle under 'Your Kindle(s)', but you won't see or need the serial number again. Unless something goes wrong with your K.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

You see the name of the Kindle on the Manage Your Kindle page instead of the serial number. I had thought the SN was shown when editing Kindle information on that page but either they removed that or my memory is faulty.


----------

